# Should we move to Greece?? Samos or Thessaloniki



## HildeNorway (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi everybody.
My name is Hilde and I am from Norway. I'm married to a greek that really wants to move back to Greece... I love Greece, but I don't know if I want to live there all year round. All this thinking now, should we go or should we stay, is killing me.

We have a house in Samos and could go there. But I don't know what job I can find there. I have a very good job in an office here in Norway. And will I survive in Samos in the winter, not much happening... 

We have also talked about moving to Thessaloniki, better job opportunitis. I hear it's very beautiful, but I don't know anybody there...

I have so many thoughts that make me want to stay in Norway, and go... I have really good friends here and from my experience it's not easy to get greek girlfriends. It seems to be getting more and more difficult to survive economically in Greece, for sure we would need two salaries??? We have a two year old son, how are the kindergardens and the educationsystem...? In my husbands opinion almost everything is perfect in Greece... It's always raining here, the thought of escaping that is wonderful. Also the thought of a more relaxed lifestyle....

Anybody who wants to share theire experiences and advice with me???
Thank you!


----------

